# Rear light phaart



## jack smith (11 Dec 2014)

Anyone got one of those phaart half watt rear lights up for sale cheap Planet X has them for a fiver but rediculous postage ontop I just can't justify it failing that something similar but really bright must be able to fit on a thick seatpost


----------



## Shut Up Legs (12 Dec 2014)

I don't think I've ever phaarted a rear light, although it's pretty obvious that some cyclists over here have an inflated opinion of themselves and think the sun shines out of their rears .

In any case, good luck with finding a cheap but bright light. My experience is that price and brightness are often in direct proportion to each other.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Dec 2014)

The Phaart Bleep? I've got two and find them great. I had a small issue a few days ago when the lens came unstuck as I opened one of them to get the batteries out for charging, but a dab of superglue has sorted that.

Other than that I've been impressed with the brightness and find that the batteries last well between charges (I'm using 1000mAH NIMH cells). I think they are value for money.

The standard mount has a lot of adjustment so they should fit fine on an oversized seatpost.

Edit: linked to the thread from "what's new" without noting what section it was in. Oops, sorry.


----------



## gaijintendo (11 Mar 2018)

I know this is quite an old thread, but I had the same issue as @Rickshaw Phil - the lense fell off while riding recently.

I bought a few of them because they fit my cateye pannier rack adapter and i have a couple of bikes etc.

They are bright, cheaper now, and do the job... But two of my 5(?) Seemed to have parasitic leaks and no battery would see the week out in those ones.


----------

